# Engagement pics...



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

Since i've been a part of the SM family for so long.. i'm compelled to also share my wedding journey with everyone. I'm not as much of an active member on SM anymore but i try to always check in to make sure everyone is alright from time to time... I just have so much going on at once.. sometimes life get in the way, ya kno.

Hope you guys enjoy the pics... 
These are just a few... we only got to see 14 pics so far... the rest of them we should have in the next few weeks. :thumbsup:


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

Beautiful pics - Congratulations


----------



## angelsugar (Apr 22, 2006)

Just so lovely and touching!

I luv your pics. Well done.

You two are such a stunning couple.

Great photographer......

BTW...I am one of those that just loves wedding planning and love stories. Call me romantical!!!
:wub:


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Beautiful pictures!! Congratulations!!


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Fantastic! You make a great looking couple! Congrats!


----------



## jan149 (Jul 23, 2010)

Beautiful pictures - congratulations as well!


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

WOW! You two look great together! Beautiful pics!


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

thanks so much for sharing ! those r absolutely beautiful ! love love love , may god bless you both !


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Stunning, Stacy. Give my love to Kodie and Kelsie.
xoxoxooxo


----------



## angelgirl599 (Apr 8, 2009)

These are great pics!!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Wow! They're fabulous!! What a lovely couple you are!!!


----------



## Sandcastles (Jul 7, 2010)

Amazing, just so beautiful - you are, as everyone has stated, a stunning couple.

Best wishes!

Allie


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

Congratulations! The photos are gorgeous. The last one is my favorite, thus far.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Beautiful pictures, Stacy!


----------



## Kitkat (Mar 24, 2010)

Wow. Gorgeous! I love black and white and seppia too. I think they're very romantic...Congratulations!


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Gorgeous! both couple and photographs. :heart:


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

Those are gorgeous! Love the one on the right. Congratulations!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Wonderful photos of you, Stacy! You're gorgeous! Your photographer captured your love. The lighting is beautiful. Your fella isn't bad either.  I hope you share more and the wedding photos too!


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

The 2nd picture took my breathe away!!!! Beautiful pics Stacy!!!!!! When is the date for the wedding? I bet you are having the best time planning!


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Congratulations on your engagement! The photos are beautiful, I love #2.  Being married is absolutely amazing.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

What a beautiful couple. Congrats my friend.


----------



## LitGal (May 15, 2007)

The photos are beautiful; you make a gorgeous couple.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

SUPER GORGEOUS Photos!!! I really loved them all. I can't choose a favorite. You two look like a very beautiful couple. Congratulations :chili: wishing you two all the best :hugging:

Kat


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Thanks for sharing with us Stacy. They are lovely, and you are too!


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Congratulations Stacy. The photos are beautiful. You make a very handsome couple. When is the wedding???????


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Stacy!!!! WOW, I LOVE these pictures!! They are so beautiful...That one in the middle is my very favorite, if i had to choose on anyway. :aktion033:

So now, what are the wedding plans? When is it? This is getting exciting now!!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Fantastic pictures!! Such a great looking couple, they could not help but be so good!!! Thanks for sharing~~~~:drinkup::heart::heart::drinkup:


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

Just gorgeous....the scenery and the bride!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

gee Stacy you make me feel old lol, gosh I remember your pet store, all the health issues with little Kodie, when you got Kelsie, all the memories of the years all brought to this specail day for you, I'm so happy for you, your such a beautiful woman and your husband to be is so handsome, you make a beautiful couple, I love the pictures


----------



## Gia (Aug 17, 2010)

Congratulations!! Your pictures are stunning. You two look so in love..awesome!!


----------



## yeagerbum (Apr 20, 2010)

Congratulations and thank you for sharing with us!!! Those pictures are gorgeous. Good luck with your marriage journey


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

simply beautiful pictures, you are both so photogenic! best wishes to you for a lifetime of happiness!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Stacy - breathtaking!! Now that's the Jersey Shore I like. :wub::wub: I loved those photos, each one frameable especially the two kissing shots You're such a beautiful couple and I was so glad to meet both of you at Pat's. Can't wait to find out more about your wedding plans. :chili::chili:CONGRATULATIONS!!:chili::chili:


----------



## alexmom (Jan 30, 2008)

Congratulations! You two make a beautiful couple.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

kodie said:


> Since i've been a part of the SM family for so long.. i'm compelled to also share my wedding journey with everyone. I'm not as much of an active member on SM anymore but i try to always check in to make sure everyone is alright from time to time... I just have so much going on at once.. sometimes life get in the way, ya kno.
> 
> Hope you guys enjoy the pics...
> These are just a few... we only got to see 14 pics so far... the rest of them we should have in the next few weeks. :thumbsup:


 
OMG they are beautiful. Just beautiful and Congratulations!!!!!!


----------



## bellasmummy (Apr 8, 2009)

your photos are lovely  big congratulations to you both xx


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

congrats!! nice pics!


----------



## SugarBob62 (Nov 9, 2009)

Very nice! Will you be getting married on the beach by any chance??


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

Beautiful pictures!! Congratulations.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

Matilda's mommy said:


> gee Stacy you make me feel old lol, gosh I remember your pet store, all the health issues with little Kodie, when you got Kelsie, all the memories of the years all brought to this specail day for you, I'm so happy for you, your such a beautiful woman and your husband to be is so handsome, you make a beautiful couple, I love the pictures


 aww.. ur not old... but this is the reason i wanted to share with everyone :blush: We have been through a lot here on this forum... I will always remember you guys!

Thank you everyone for all your kind words :wub: It means a lot!!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Very beautiful! Congratulations!


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

Congratulations...beautiful pictures:wub::wub:


----------

